# Kakashi as created in Soul Calibur V



## RaptorRage (Apr 4, 2012)

Kakashi is shown with the Dampierre fighting style using dual hidden daggers. Overall the outfit is similar to that used by Shikamaru, with the addition of the mask, headband and gloves. The tunic has some additional whirlpool textures on the upper arms, and a couple extra textures were placed on the back of the gloves for the armor plates. The eye scar was an available facepaint option, though there wasn't the ability to have two different colors for each eye so I just went with red for both. Though Dampierre's fighting style is  pretty comical and out of character for Kakashi, the Critical Edge "ultimate" move happens to be a variation of Kakashi's One Thousand Years of Death technique, so it happened to fit pretty well in the end... so to speak.












This 26th design for SCV may be the last I do for the Naruto characters as it covers the last fighting style in the game not counting the random fighting style characters, and also since I've used up more than half the available character slots and am saving the rest for other series. Though if there is a patch update or DLC option that enables additional character slots beyond the default 50 I'll probably do more. If I do they will be duplicates of fighting styles already represented by other characters. I'll likely still update the existing characters as new DLC is released if any new equipment works better for the designs, or if I come up with some better equipment combinations. Also need to finally get around to getting these characters in multiplayer to get the battle recording feature going, and will likely post videos of them in action on Youtube.


Characters created:


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks a little on the bulky side for Kakashi, but still a very solid creation. Good job.


----------



## Moka (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice Art


----------



## Kiss (Apr 5, 2012)

Very well-done! Kakashi.


----------



## sweetmelissa (Apr 5, 2012)

amazing work!


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice one!


----------

